# test only vs test/deca gains



## Livebig14 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys.  First cycle coming up.  Im wondering what the difference in gains will be if I run test only at 600mg per week vs. test 600mg per week and deca 400mg per week.  Not looking to get flamed for considering two compounds for my first cycle ive done my research I realize deca is a 19nor but im willing to take the chance if the gains will be significantly greater.  thanks


----------



## srbijadotokija (Feb 20, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> hey guys.  First cycle coming up.  Im wondering what the difference in gains will be if I run test only at 600mg per week vs. test 600mg per week and deca 400mg per week.  Not looking to get flamed for considering two compounds for my first cycle ive done my research I realize deca is a 19nor but im willing to take the chance if the gains will be significantly greater.  thanks




Am I too old or what? We used to do cycles 200mg deca/250-500 mg sust a week  for 8 weeks and results were great.
For first cycle you have that enough.
Start whit low dose and if you work out and eat right you get great results and just minor sides.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would just use the Test by itself for the first run. That way you can learn how your body responds... you'll enjoy 600mg of test trust me


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 20, 2011)

roughneck_91 said:


> i would just use the test by itself for the first run. That way you can learn how your body responds... You'll enjoy 600mg of test trust me



+1



/v


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2011)

roughneck_91 said:


> i would just use the test by itself for the first run. That way you can learn how your body responds... You'll enjoy 600mg of test trust me



+2


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Test plus dbol kicker. Then for your next one, cause you will do another one. Throw deca in there. Then you can answer your own question!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 20, 2011)

alright thanks guys but my question still hasnt been answered.  If you had to guess, how much more size would I gain with test/deca vs just test alone?


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 20, 2011)

Alot of what you asking really depends on the person.  Two people can both run the same cycle and have completely different gains due to training and diet.  A gallon of juice won't do a thing unless u eat.  

My personal opinion is that it wont make a big enough difference on your first cycle to justify the cost.  The reason is because  Your receptors are fresh.  It's goin to be great gains on just test.    No need to add extra stuff.  And let's say you could add some Compound that will allow you to put on 50 pounds compared to 25. Would you really want to?  Probably get some nasty stretch marks.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 20, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> Alot of what you asking really depends on the person.  Two people can both run the same cycle and have completely different gains due to training and diet.  A gallon of juice won't do a thing unless u eat.
> 
> My personal opinion is that it wont make a big enough difference on your first cycle to justify the cost.  The reason is because  Your receptors are fresh.  It's goin to be great gains on just test.    No need to add extra stuff.  And let's say you could add some Compound that will allow you to put on 50 pounds compared to 25. Would you really want to?  Probably get some nasty stretch marks.


good info man thanks.  lol if I could put on 50 pounds in 3 months I would live with the stretch marks but im pretty sure thats impossible. haha ill probably run the test by itself because if I add the deca in I will also have to buy HCG which is just one more thing to inject.  Ill probably save it for another cycle.  thanks


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 20, 2011)

With your first cycle you are going make great gains with 600mg of test.  That is even a little much for a first cycle.  I ran 400mg and increased to 500mg half way through.  I loved it.  You always want to start low so you have more room to go up for future cycles.  You will make great gains with test alone this time adding the deca won't make much of a difference other than increase a risk of sides.  Then on your next cycle you will have something to look forward to.  Using two compounds together on a first cycle isn't a good idea because you will have a hard time knowing what effects you get from each individual supplement.  If you have issues when running test alone you will know it was the test.  Good luck and enjoy  your first cycle.


----------



## GMO (Feb 20, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> good info man thanks.  lol if I could put on 50 pounds in 3 months I would live with the stretch marks but im pretty sure thats impossible. haha ill probably run the test by itself because if I add the deca in I will also have to buy HCG which is just one more thing to inject.  Ill probably save it for another cycle.  thanks




Yes, you are much better off running test solo on your first cycle.  That way your next cycle can be Test/Deca...two cycles instead of one.  Do you see?

You will be extremely happy with 600mg of Test solo for your first cycle, if your training and diet are dialed in.  Good luck bro...


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 20, 2011)

On a side note.. HCG ingections are a piece of cake.  Injecting in fat is not like your intramuscular shots.  The first time i ran hcg along with my cycle, i kicked myself in the ass for waiting so long to try it.  That stuff is great in my opinion and its not expensive.  I would do it even with your test E.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 20, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> On a side note.. HCG ingections are a piece of cake.  Injecting in fat is not like your intramuscular shots.  The first time i ran hcg along with my cycle, i kicked myself in the ass for waiting so long to try it.  That stuff is great in my opinion and its not expensive.  I would do it even with your test E.


alright thanks man ill probably get some then


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Test plus dbol kicker. Then for your next one, cause you will do another one. Throw deca in there. Then you can answer your own question!



Dbol gave me the worst experience with AAA,i've been running cycles for a little over 2 years(mostly on) and i'm considered as a very heavy cycler!!!Would prefer test+deca than your option,still for a first cycle 500mg test would be plenty!With Dbol i had a very bad acne surge(i didn't had acne of my whole life even in teenage years),was deeply lethargic and was feeling very shitty overall!Prefer anadrol at 50mg ed 1000times as a bulking option!My first cycle was 500mg test E and 400mg Eq per week and my results were great!


----------

